# Production dropped. I want to get it back up.



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

My goat before she was sick was giving about a gallon a day and now she is giving almost 2 quarts. I want to be able to at least get her back up to 3 quarts. How do I do this?


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

One other thing to add. We also are trying to get her weight back up. We have been giving her alfalfa cubes and trying to get her out on pasture when it's not raining but it doesn't seem to be picking up. WE have wormed her recently.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would get alfalfa pellets and Calf Manna to add to her grain. Slowly up her grain ration a bit more. B Complex shots should help appetite. I believe someone on her had success with rice bran but do a search on it and find the thread.

You may have to milk 3 times a day but it sounds like she needs to recover from her illness too.


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

we have alfalfa cubes and will be getting calf manna a.s.a.p. She is recovering and eating again so I have hopes. Is there anything else on production?


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

^^ IDK know about that one.

I was wondering if there is a calf manna substitute? My dad looked for it at tractor supply and they didn't have it. I don't know where else to get it, so I was wondering if they might have something else that would work as well.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Alfalfa pellets will help with milk production too. Do you have other feed stores in your area?

Milking frequently and making sure they are eating things to stimulate milk production is what you can do.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> Alfalfa pellets will help with milk production too. Do you have other feed stores in your area?
> 
> Milking frequently and making sure they are eating things to stimulate milk production is what you can do.


Not sure if this was meant for me or Katie- but we do feed alfalfa and grain to our milk goats, as well as BOSS. I was told that calf manna would be good to add to that, so I was just wondering if there's something similar I can substitute with.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Do you have other feed stores in your area? I know there are feed stores that make something similar but no idea on what it would be called.


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

NDlover said:


> Not sure if this was meant for me or Katie- but we do feed alfalfa and grain to our milk goats, as well as BOSS. I was told that calf manna would be good to add to that, so I was just wondering if there's something similar I can substitute with.


 What is BOSS?


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> Do you have other feed stores in your area? I know there are feed stores that make something similar but no idea on what it would be called.


If the feed store is making their own, they each might call it something else. Ask them for Calf Manna and they'll give you choices if they have choices. Sometimes a fee store has so many choices it's crazy.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Black oil sunflower seeds.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> Do you have other feed stores in your area? I know there are feed stores that make something similar but no idea on what it would be called.


 IDK, I'm not the shopper, lol. I'm hoping we can keep our feed runs to a minimum. We're already getting hay and alfalfa at the local store, then grain, BOSS, minerals and such at the Tractor Supply further away. I'll have to check and see what they have- if they don't have what I need, I'll see if there are others nearby.


----------



## terri9630 (Jul 5, 2013)

Our walmart carries calf manna. If yours carries livestock feed you can check there.


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

NDlover said:


> IDK, I'm not the shopper, lol. I'm hoping we can keep our feed runs to a minimum. We're already getting hay and alfalfa at the local store, then grain, BOSS, minerals and such at the Tractor Supply further away. I'll have to check and see what they have- if they don't have what I need, I'll see if there are others nearby.


 That's how I am especiallly since we live about 30 minutes from any store that would carry these things.


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

terri9630 said:


> Our walmart carries calf manna. If yours carries livestock feed you can check there.


 Ours doesn't carry feed.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

katie said:


> That's how I am especiallly since we live about 30 minutes from any store that would carry these things.


Yeah, we're about 25 minutes from TS, and we try to only go when we have to.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Animal Station is right in Centerburg and carries all kinds of stuff. They can order what they don't have in stock too.


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

NDlover said:


> Yeah, we're about 25 minutes from TS, and we try to only go when we have to.


 Us too.


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

ksalvagno said:


> Animal Station is right in Centerburg and carries all kinds of stuff. They can order what they don't have in stock too.


 That's right! I didn't think about that. I will have to get someone to drive me their a.s.a.p.


----------

